# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Lucid Living With Sensei

## Sensei

HEY! I am starting a one month trial run of daily audios and it is gonna be awesome.

I am going to work on a way to share these that you don't have to download since this is such a pain. I will talk to dreamer about how she sets it up with dropbox. 

This whole thing starts as a one month trial starting at December 1st. I will go until January 1st. If I enjoy it and people actually like to listen I shall continue to do this. I will be posting a DJ and something more like I have already up. They will all be in this thread, so they will all be here. subscribe to this thread or comment (it will automatically put you as subscribed in your control panel). I would love to hear from all of you. Please ask some questions for me to answer in the audios.  ::D:  I will continue for the whole month without any provoking, but would love to hear from all of you, including all the Lurkers.

My daily audios:
DAY 1!
Day 2!
Lucid dream count!
DAY 4!!! 
Universe Control
Bypassing Failures/mainly walk control
Day 7! Control!!!
NO DAY 8
Day 9, Meditiation and Meditation Control
Day 10, Stabilization and You!

My dream journals:
Dream Log 1
Dream Journal 2!
Chasing booty, like a pirate
Dream Journal 4: We wrote a prelude to our own fairy tale
Chasing booty, like a pirate
Dream Journal 5!
Dream Journal 6! Interrupted sleep, but still lucidish.
Dream journal 7 - Zombie Holocaust (warning, a little disturbing and violent)
Dream Journal 8 - Dodge, dip, duck, dive, dodge
Dream Journal 9 - Knope
Dream Journal 10. Road Trip!

----------


## Bharmo

I'm a postcasting fan, so I love the idea!  ::goodjob:: 
PS: Please, try to get MP3 or similar if at all possible, my internet is too slow for WAV.

----------


## cooleymd

I will try to listen, hopefully it will get me to focus on remembering to do my control experiments 

Often lately my lucid dreams are short (distraction and failure to stabilize immediately) and I can't seem to survive the Void (my dream hands become paralyzed WTF?).  But even if they aren't short I don't seem to actually do these control experiments.  There seems to be 3 main reasons: Brunets, Blonds and Redheads, they just appear in my dream.  (Or I just totally forget to have any objective, probably a good reason to end up with a short dream)  So maybe you can test this control plan see if its any good, since I never get around to even checking my pockets.  

Coin Flip Control exercises:
reach into pocket and get the coin, (first believe it will be heads) look at one side if it is heads, imagine a different heads on the other side (like Canadian heads) if it isn't heads turn it over first then imagine Canadian heads on the other side.  Twist the coin back and forth, seeing the different heads, then toss the coin and call it in the air.  Call "TAILS" and see how it lands: objective two headed coin lands tails.

Take a coin toss it when it is in the air call "EDGE" (believe it) see if it lands 'edge' repeat like 10 times: objective land as many edge as possible

Take 3 coins like Quarter, nickle and dime.  Stack them on hand in this same order, then flip them all at once call it in the air "SNOWMAN": objective the quarter lands on edge, the nickle lands on edge on top of it, the dime lands one top of the nickle (all three lined up in one plain)

Take 5 Quarters, stack them on hand, flip them all at once call it in the air "PYRAMID": objective 3 quarters land on edge side by side, two quarters land in this same plain in the recesses of the 3 below also on edge and touching, finally a sixth quarter lands to complete the pyramid

Take no coins, set your hand as if to flip a coin, flip the zero coins as if they were there (imagine the huge solid gold coin that will land) call it from thin air "EDGE": objective a huge mint condition ancient solid gold coin lands on edge  :smiley: 

Purpose of objectives

pulling things from pocket: knowing that you can always have small things you need in your pockets

control the other side of a coin in hand: learn to control other side of doors with very specific location (far away, impossible) or objects (to large to pull from your pocket or from behind your back)

landing edge: learn to expect improbable outcomes

landing snowman: learn to expect absurd outcomes

landing a sixth coin: learn to expect impossible outcomes

ability to conjure gold coin from the air: should be useful in barter and its the ultimate in impossible outcome.

set up and practice for this in real world is easy, you just need six US quarters, one CANADIAN quarter, one nickle, one dime (oh I don't have a large solid gold mint condition ancient coin so could someone please send me one)  ::chuckle::  
you'll also need at least one hand.  To imagine outcomes just set the US and CANADIAN coins side by side heads up set a US quarter on edge on a flat surface maybe all of them.  set the snowman up but just flat on surface, set up the pyramid but just on the flat surface.  As for the gold coin you'll probably also need an imagination (without one you won't likely dream at all)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Awesome, Sensei! Looking forward to it!  ::D: 

Whatever length episode you feel like doing is good, but I would be more likely to be able to listen daily if they were under 15 minutes, like minisodes covering one or two topics.

To upload to Dropbox:

1. Make a Dropbox account
2. Upload your audio file (convert to .mp3 first to save space, you can do it online if you don't have a program)
3. Click "Share" from the Dropbox website to get the link
OR go into your Dropbox folder on your computer and right click, then select "Share Dropbox link"
4. The link will start with _https:// www. dropbox. com/_
Change that to the following format so the audio file plays in the browser: _https:// dl. dropboxusercontent. com/_
Leave the rest of the URL the same.
5. Post the link to your audio file!

Good luck!

----------


## MrPriority

Nice idea Sensei. I will be listening! Well at least for the first few :tongue2:  

I actually also enjoyed your other recordings you posted a while ago. Though you tended to stray off topic a lot wich can be very distracting. Hope you will have a clear view of what you want to talk about in these :tongue2:  Then again, that's just my 2 cents.

Either way, great idea Sensei! You shall be my new busride music ::lol::

----------


## dutchraptor

Best idea ever. I'm actually surprised, I have never heard your voice. It's very agreeable, it's nice to listen to while I play games. 

I liked the weird rant. It makes a lot of sense to me why so much people fail continually, myself included. Not that I drink, in fact I drink very little. It's the monotony of intensive tasks that gets me in a flow, I'll be so in the zone that I can forget to reality check for hours. It's something to work on.

Really I just want to listen to the highs and lows of someone else's dream life, especially one as awesome as yours.

I think 15-20 minutes would be an ideal time. No need to burn yourself out, but long enough to feel like a session.

I agree about utilizing the mp3 or .ogg format, it's a lot smaller than wav and will still have a good quality.

----------


## Nfri

You are having second baby? Congratulation!  :smiley: 





> Not that I drink, in fact I drink very little.



Sober irish man is like elf in the desert. 






cmooon!!!

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I have an audio made, but it is about 30 minutes. I shall shorten it tomorrow and then upload it. 

Thanks for all the feedback so far everyone. The new baby is here and healthy and everything is going great.  :smiley:  thank you for your time ideas and dreamer for the audio upload steps. I should be able to put it in that format.

I know that, to some of you, I will be updating a day late, but it will be tomorrow night that I put it up. Baby stuff is keeping me busy until then. I am still definitely going to be doing this for a month.  ::D:  get excited! Haha.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Sober irish man is like elf in the desert. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmooon!!!



Hahaha tell me about it. I still have my whiskeys and Guinness though, nothing better than a hot whiskey in the evening.

----------


## imda1

Bro, why dont you try SoundCloud?

----------


## Sensei

DAY 1!

Ok. So I am kinda short on time for now, but I will be switching these tomorrow when I am on a computer. At the hospital is not the best place to try and figure out why when I convert a file it won't let me share unless I connect to a computer. So these are still wav files, but I will switch them to mp3 tomorrow. I shall also format this post to something presentable. One hand (baby) and phone messing with me is not working. Gonna try and get these up in the morning in the future. Not 1130 at night. 
My dream journal blog:
Dream Log 1

----------


## cooleymd

The links didn't seem to work for Google Chrome
So I tried to cut and paste them into IE
then I was able to downaload the 2 wav files
and then play them

----------


## Sensei

Thanks for going the extra mile just to listen. As I said, I will he making it much easier tomorrow when I get behind a computer device.  :smiley:  hope you enjoy.

----------


## dutchraptor

Another great one, thanks! I don't think you should talk any faster than normal though, I chose fifteen minutes to you could just leisurely take some time to talk about something small, and if you want to expand just make the recording a bit longer  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Gotcha. I hope it was coherent! Lol. I shall try to find a small subject to talk about today. Think I found something fun. Gonna have to make some time today. 

For those listening to my dream journal, I got lucid twice last night, and had I not had interruptions I would have had a 3rd lucid. It was a good time. Baby boy slept from like 3-8, only waking and feeding every couple hours. So I slept from 3-8 hahaha.

----------


## Sensei

Day 2!




This video reminds me of the flying and new beginnings. I was checking out AMVs and this AMV brought me to this anime. Made me watch Air, Clannad, and Kanon. 

Dream Journal 2!

If you guys don't know what the water ball is, I would recommend going to another youtube video about it, but I am not going to post it unless asked, because I don't want to have lots of videos or you will all just skip them. 

Got these over to mp3. Even with more time on my hands I couldn't get it unless I got on the computer. :/ Downloaded a lot of crap onto my phone and still couldn't get it right. lol. Updated the other post as well.  :smiley:  Let me know if ya'll like this format, I am gonna see if I can get sound cloud working on my phone.

----------


## Bharmo

I'm having trouble with my internet connection but will catch up in a couple of days.
First, congrats on your 2nd child!!!
Second, I firmly believe family is first, so I'm sure we can wait if some day is too busy for you to post here  :wink2: 
 ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sensei

> I'm having trouble with my internet connection but will catch up in a couple of days.
> First, congrats on your 2nd child!!!
> Second, I firmly believe family is first, so I'm sure we can wait if some day is too busy for you to post here



Thanks! I am pretty excited. This second kid seems super chill so far. It would be awesome if he could just keep being that way. My daughter was not like this at all the first few days.

I am gonna try and keep it up. I feel like it is helping my motivation a lot. I have something I want to get lucid for. I really like LDing, but I am just a little content with my progress lately. I need to be content with where I am at, but not content with being there tomorrow!  ::D:  This is helping me so far, I am going back pretty quickly to the max I have been before and hoping to exceed it like crazy!

----------


## dutchraptor

It's really helping my motivation. I had that feeling you mentioned multiple times today where I really knew I was gonna be lucid tonight. 

I love both of the podcasts, I'd love to try a candy doorknob.

----------


## Sensei

> It's really helping my motivation. I had that feeling you mentioned multiple times today where I really knew I was gonna be lucid tonight. 
> 
> I love both of the podcasts, I'd love to try a candy doorknob.



Glad it is helping!  :smiley:  I am enjoying it so much. I forgot to mention that there was a girl there that was not happy with me stealing it and eating it in front of her. I told her that she could catch me if she wanted, but I was gonna fly for a while. In that small world I probably would have run into her again soon. lol

----------


## fogelbise

I love podcasts...especially from someone who is lucid dreaming at a high level. I listened to two on here so far and I like your style. Have you talked about your closed eye teleport? That would be a great topic.

----------


## Sensei

DJ:
Chasing booty, like a pirate
A little bit of a crazy organization, about 2 or 3 lucids.





I love this video, when I first started listening to Motion City Soundtrack I watched this video a bunch. Nothing better than anime characters that we all know and love.

Lucid dream count!
Sorry about an episode on LD count, but I think it is important for people to hear. 
WARNING! 21 minutes long. Sorry about the length. Redid it like 4 times and it didn't get shorter. :/

Great idea Fogelbise! I just made tomorrow's with that in mind since I saw your post.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Well I'm stoked. Only just been practicing two days and I already had my first lucid straight away. 
It was great, not that I did much except for try to jump whilst lifting a table. But man did I have some crazy good stability, it was that feeling where you just know that you could accomplish anything.

On the topic of lucid count, I think that the only part I don't fully agree with is on dream control. Maybe I'm just good at it, I don't know why. For me it hasn't really been linked to my lucid count, some of my more experimental lucids were right at the start two and half years ago. What really does increase though is your ability to have more lucids, like you said, you might have a few within the first few months and later you can almost dream every single night. 

Thanks for mentioning me in the podcast  :tongue2:  To be honest (and not to toot my own horn) I probably was better at dream control than you, not anymore though. I think the true cause of this is what we are content with doing. I love flying or just exploring but ultimately it's the mind bending stuff that fascinates me.
I didn't have to practice most stuff like other's because I've never gone down the traditional route of dream control. If I know what something looks like and I have a clear image of it in my head, it will be easy in the dream because I have a deep understanding that essentially all actions are equally easy/difficult to achieve. Basically just through away every single inhibition you have  :tongue2: 
The only time I would ever violate this rule is when I want to fit into a dream world. 

I'm so happy to have become lucid again though, it's just been to long.

----------


## Sensei

DAY 4!!! 

Dream Journal 4: We wrote a prelude to our own fairy tale





One of my favorite Owl City songs. I have a lot of songs that are just great for dreaming, so it is interesting when I have a dream that goes with them well. I can't wait till I have some dreams to go with "dirty paws" by _Of Monsters and Men._

Tomorrow is gonna start a lot of dream control in a row. I think that it is an interesting subject.  :smiley:  

*Dutchraptor*
True. I might be wrong about that. Haha. After ojisan showed me "walk control" I didn't have any issues with control as long as I was aware enough to use walk control. I rarely cared about doing this though, except the first time that I would use a control. Then I would get the feeling and use the feeling next time. Dunno if that makes sense. I am gonna make one on control now. 

Even so, almost all the things that I have done would be in my category of easy dream control.

I am so glad you got lucid. It is so fun going back down there after a hiatus.

----------


## Bharmo

> DJ:
> Chasing booty, like a pirate
> A little bit of a crazy organization, about 2 or 3 lucids.



Sensei, I'm getting a "File doesn't exist" there  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

> Sensei, I'm getting a "File doesn't exist" there



Fixed.  :smiley:  thanks for listening to my DJ.

----------


## cooleymd

> Tomorrow is gonna start a lot of dream control in a row. I think that it is an interesting subject.



Glad to see Dream control starting up in the series, I swear that I thought it was the main idea of this, (look at my post), then after you didn't mention it, I went back and read stuff again, and I didn't see any mention of it, and I felt a bit like an idiot, since that is what I thought it was all about.  I began to think I had dreamed the dream control part, or all that Melatonin made me hallucinate it  :smiley: 

In my first recent lucid dream I had elements of stabilization (If only I bothered with it more often, DOH! I always seem to forget) and elements of control, I never even moved in the dream from the moment I became lucid, I mean not one step, I just went all 'Stand yer ground' and both hands up tried to control the world around me.

In my next good lucid dream I was a total bad ass, I engaged the G'Dm Dream Police (crimes against dreamanity my ass) and won the fight, I went thru the void, I flew, I cloned people, I healed from bullet wounds, I instinctively shrunk myself upon landing and discovering all those HUNDREDS of people I summed from 150 feet in the air were only 3 feet tall, I changed blurry to clear, I changed dark into light.  

I just need to learn to always stabilize and I should be fine.  I don't always remember what to do when the lucid dream begins, but I have awesome dream problem solving skills, and find ways around problems that come up.

As you mention being relaxed seems to be the main thing for trigger.  I have plenty of time to devote to sleep
(tho I don't always get that much in my many hours in bed), but it is on weekends when I don't go to work the next day that my odds increase at least 12 fold.

When I am awake I think about what I could have done, and think of new things to try to do so that I have hundreds of ideas, I think of problems even in non-lucids and think of goals, and If I had failures I think of work-a-rounds.  In one dream I couldn't seem to fly, so I thought I need a cliff, bingo instant cliff, I dove off without a thought, several seconds latter I hit the bottom, then looked up.  Ok so I'm in an empty endless Canyon nearly 100 feet tall and I can't fly, took me all of 2 seconds to figure a way out.  When it worked a bit too well and was going to have consequences to the dream scape (that became immediately apparent) took me all of 2 more seconds to alter the method and avoid the scape shattering consequences.  By thinking about non-lucid dreams and constantly thinking what would I have done, what should I have done, what could I have done.  I don't have to waste lucid time being stuck.

I think I could go months without a dream and not Give Up, I have tasted the power of a dream god.  And even non-lucid dreams teach me what is possible  :smiley: 

If I can just DEILD I will soon be unstoppable (I almost always wake up after every dream, and I know I am waking up (tho sometimes at first I think I'm just falling asleep, I quickly realize I'm falling awake))

----------


## Sensei

It is ok, I was wondering what you were talking about a little.  :tongue2:  If you have any dream control questions make sure to ask them! I want to be able to work them in while I am going through this series. 

Just because you can go without, doesn't mean that you should! Remember that there will come a day that you don't want to lucid dream. Remember today, and think about where you will be in 5 years. You will be competing with me.

The biggest difference between people that LD a lot and those that LD a little is that they keep trying. That is the spirit of Team Gurren! Just who the hell do you think I am?!

----------


## fogelbise

I'm a big fan of these podcasts!  :smiley:   More people need to check these out. We can just sit back and listen to the musings of someone that is lucid dreaming at the next (or next next next) level. Thank you for sharing your time with all of us. I think it is great that you are keeping them around 15 minutes but I would suggest that you shouldn't feel obligated to re-record if you go a little over and you are otherwise happy with the result...unless it is no bother at all to re-record or you enjoy going back over your thoughts. Basically I personally don't mind if it goes a little longer and appreciate the time you are taking to share. It flows quite well with very few pauses and it seems like  you are a natural speaker, off the cuff.

----------


## Sensei

Universe Control

Today is my first day on control. It is what I call "Universe Control" I am going to stray away from expectation and schema and lean more towards super fun things that you can do in a dream.

I haven't done my DJ yet for the day. I got super sick and slept off and on all night. It was not a great time, I will still put my dreams on here, just when I get home from work tonight, which might be close to midnight. 

If you have any specific questions on control, please ask them so that I can answer them as I get to the appropriate dream control.

Dream Journal 5!

----------


## Bharmo

Still could not totally catch up but I've listened to most of them and I'm loving this!!
On the dream count subject, well, we always say everyone is different etc etc but I liked listing to the different "stages" based on dream count, I think it might provide a good general guideline.
I was happy to see how clear you were on something that is not usually discussed: how we are told about the many things that can be done in LDs (travel to distant worlds, practice waking life skills, solve problems, etc etc) but not how difficult is (and how long is going to take) to get to the point where you can actually do what you really wanted.
What about yourself? Have you been able to do the long-term goals you thought about when you first heard about LDing? How have your long-term goals changed as you got more experience and realized what can be done in LDs? Any other thoughts on that matter? Thanks!

----------


## Sensei

Dream Journal 5 is up!

Sorry about the day delay on it. 

Here is today's stuff!
Dream Journal 6! Interrupted sleep, but still lucidish.
Good times. Hope you enjoy!

Bypassing Failures/mainly walk control


Not much to do with the DJ or anything, but one of the most dream sounding songs I know:



*
Fogelbise*, don't know how I missed your comment before. 
thanks, I shall make sure not to worry about it too much and just give myself about 15 minutes. I don't want to lose my audience.  :smiley:  Glad you seem to be enjoying these. 

*Bharmo*
Hex yeah, I shall talk about that tomorrow and answer your questions! Been waiting for a question.  :smiley:  Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Sensei

Having technical difficulties. I don't have time to do a DJ today, but I will recap tomorrow. Here is the day 6, answer to Bharmo:
Day 7! Control!!!
Dream journal 7 - Zombie Holocaust (warning, a little disturbing and violent)

----------


## Bharmo

Thanks, Sensei!
Downloading day 7...

----------


## fogelbise

More great stuff! I have to go back and see if I missed any of these podcasts so far.

----------


## dutchraptor

Nice one, it's good to hear of your ambitions. 
It's interesting that you find it strange why so many of us choose to let our persistent realm continue when we're not there. Ideally we wouldn't but in the mindset of reaching a fulfilling level of persistence we must also have a sufficient level of coherence. The world will change, regardless of how good you are. Believing that the world will remain identical is possibly more detrimental than believing some time is passing, because at least then there is some reason behind change if it occurs. 

Not to mention that the same change can also be the stimulant behind many adventures. It's like the essence of why you would choose to use passive dream control but applied to persistent realms.

----------


## MrPriority

Very nice series so far Sensei! Really enjoying it. 

I was wondering what your thoughts are on Meditation. I have done some in the past and I am now picking it up again. How do you feel meditation affects your LDing? Not in general, but more in like a personal way. Since I heard you talking about it a little, I was wondering about your experiences in this. 

I'm not sure if you wanted to answer questions in these series as well, so by any means, just ignore the question if you want to.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Bharmo! Tell me what you think when you listen.  :smiley: 

Fogelbise!  Thanks.  :smiley: 

Dutch. That is interesting. I guess that my desire for it to be like the best video game of all time is what gets me. I'll have to think on this. I have heard something similar before, but this had much better wording. Seems more thought provoking! 

Mrpriority! Yay! I shall do the next one on that. I can blend it into control. :3 thanks for the question. 

Everyone! Thanks for listening. I will be putting up yesterday's dj today and I don't have anything for today yet. :/ I had worked ahead, but accidentally deleted file. So today is just gonna be blank since I have no time to record. I had 3 lucid dreams this morning as well as a TOTM. I shall not post there until the audio is up so you don't read it and then listen.  Don't want you to get too much Sensei.  :tongue2:

----------


## Bharmo

Hey Sensei! I loved it, really. Can't wait to get to the point where I can have those kind of goals  :Sad: 
Also enjoyed the series on dream control and the different "types" of control you use, very instructive!!
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Sensei

Sweet. Glad you are happy Bharmo.  :smiley: 

I got a little ride in last night and tonight. Got yesterday and today's dj done. Still wav files. As I say in one of them, I thought that I would have 4 more hours on the comp, but my wife got home. For you hard core followers, you can have it now, mp3 only peeps are gonna have to wait. Maybe tomorrow, but maybe the day after. Dunno when I will be on comp. 
*Seeing if this works for Wav files. Try this first, if it fails, then go down to the other ones.*

Dream Journal 8 - Dodge, dip, duck, dive, dodge

----------


## Kookie

I've really enjoyed listening to all of these as well as your other recordings, Sensei.  As a noob who hasn't had much actual experience lucid dreaming, they're very inspiring and I am always excited to have a new one to listen to.

Also, here is a link to a free, online audio converter that I've used a several times before and works pretty well.  Hopefully you can get some use out of it.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Thank you kookie! Remember that I am only a couple years ahead of you and in ten years... when we are all masters, we will each be enjoying anything that we want in dreams every night.  :smiley:  all of the other online only ones were not working, but they all seemed a little outdated. Dunno why.

*All links are fixed!!!*

----------


## KonchogTashi

Really good. Enjoyed the dream count episode, helpful for motivation!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks!

Website isn't working. I swear computers hate me. >_> WAV Files for now

Day 9, Meditiation and Meditation Control


Dream Journal 9 - Knope

Not much here due to the lack of sleep and dreams. haha. Going to bed a a reasonable time tonight to get the lucid juices flowing. 





If anyone has questions, I shall answer. If not, I am probably gonna do a quickie on stabilization tomorrow and some of the lies that we are told about it. As well as some intriguing stablization techniques and ideas that you might not have heard before.

----------


## fogelbise

Looking forward to it! I can always use some stabilization inspiration! I will try to think of some good questions after the stabilization day. I enjoy listening before bed.

----------


## FryingMan

OK, ok, I'll give 'em a shot.   Maybe the "listen before bed" thing will work for me (I'm not a fan of audio or video for learning, I prefer reading text where you can quickly scan to the most interesting/relevant parts).

----------


## Bharmo

I'm getting a link error on the Day 9 file.
Dream Journal 9 downloaded all right.
Thanks!

----------


## FryingMan

Ok listened to the first 3 when having dinner.   Nice stuff.

LOL @ "chasing booty" syndrome for early LDs.   For some of us it never wears off.   

Waking up while chasing booty: yup, persistent for more than 50 LDs, so I guess "I have a problem."   Thinking about imaginative solutions like "stay in the dream pixie dust" or some other thing.    Or, just forcing myself to get fully dream-engaged at high awareness before booty-bopping.

Haha, listening to LD count, just when does it get better?   50? nope.  100? nope.  500? nope….AAAAAAAUUUGH!

----------


## fogelbise

> I'm getting a link error on the Day 9 file.



@Bharmo, I got it on the third try. I had to actually visit the page and click on the download button whereas I normally just (right click, actually touch and hold on touchscreen) on the link from this thread and click save from my phone and it would start downloading.

----------


## MrPriority

Oh it also took a few tries for me before I could listen to it. 

Nice work so far Sensei! I'm really enjoying your take on things. Even if I don't always agree ::lol::  You are very inspiring  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Links all fixed. Sorry, my computer gets worse by the day. Now I have to transfer the files on my phone to the computer to dropbox and then change them to MP3 from my phone. Hoping for a different recording app that can allow me to put it on dropbox and then I can just do the whole thing on the phone. (dropbox doesn't recognize it as a downloadable file from there. :/

Dream Journal 10. Road Trip!
3 lucids last night. Can't wait to sleep again. I am putting as much effort into LDing as I ever have and I am kicking butt. Funny that I would have 3 lucid dreams that I don't think about stabilization at all on the day that I do a stabilization tech. 

Day 10, Stabilization and You!

Hope this gives ya'll a good idea of stabilization. I try not to be too close minded, so I have to come up with ways that make sense in all situations.

Ok. Any more questions? I work all day tomorrow, and a lot the day after, so I shall be doing quite a few in the next couple of days. Don't worry if you have asked them to other people before or if it is just a personal thing that you want to hear from me.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Link is still not working for me. I just played an hour of Binding of Isaac without Sensei's life commentary, I feel empty.

Scrap that, life's good again.

----------


## fogelbise

> Link is still not working for me.



Day 10 works for me (I opened the audio to be sure but will listen to the rest a little later).

----------


## Bharmo

I tried Day 9 several times this morning and kept getting an "expired link" error, but I just downloaded it on the first try. Thanks guys!  :smiley: 
Oh, day 10 is already up!!  ::banana::

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, I think I had the wrong link up for 9, but I changed it to mp3, switched everything on it to make it work now.  :smiley:  Nice to see 3 people at least keeping up. 10 days in and ya'll still love me.  :tongue2:  Thanks for listening.

Are any of you listening to my DJ?

----------


## fogelbise

Okay a related question/request for you. I usually don't worry about stabilization but I would like to hear about different ways that you've created these super long LD's like your couple hours long one mentioned Day 10. You mentioned the watch button and also stabilizing when anyone finds themselves stuck in a particular space. Perhaps you could talk about the genesis of this watch tool for you and talk about other tricks you have found or have just heard about that sound good for super long LD's. One I have thought about is bridging the shorter gaps between REM periods common in the later morning by "surfing" the NREM to the next REM...either by floating calmly through the void or by using your closed eye teleport.

----------


## Bharmo

I've listened to most of the DJs, maybe skipped one or two non lucid days  ::hrm:: 
Some questions I can think of right now:
- The obvious one: Recommendations for newbies (do's and dont's, general advise, techniques and / or methods approaches, etc)
- WILD / DEILD
BTW, Dutchraptor, are you still using DEILD as your main technique?

I'm on a unscheduled trip, so might fall behind one or two days.

----------


## fogelbise

> Nice to see 3 people at least keeping up. 10 days in and ya'll still love me.  Thanks for listening.
> 
> Are any of you listening to my DJ?



I missed the end of this post partially quoted above thinking it was just about the link problems I already resolved...but yes, still love ya brother. I actually chuckle quite a bit with your jokes and singing. The podcasts are enjoyable and feature one of my favorite subjects, lucid dreaming! Started listening to the DJ's too, thank you for sharing.  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Guess I was listening to your greatest hits mixed album,  didn't realize there were different kinds,  know I listened to 1-9  guess some were one kind some the other.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Day 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video reminds me of the flying and new beginnings. I was checking out AMVs and this AMV brought me to this anime. Made me watch Air, Clannad, and Kanon. 
> 
> Dream Journal 2!
> 
> ...



Don't talk about that anime.
We don't talk about that anime.

We also don't talk about Clannad. WE REALLY DON'T TALK ABOUT CLANNAD.

----------


## FryingMan

> I missed the end of this post partially quoted above thinking it was just about the link problems I already resolved...but yes, still love ya brother. I actually chuckle quite a bit with your jokes and singing. The podcasts are enjoyable and feature one of my favorite subjects, lucid dreaming! Started listening to the DJ's too, thank you for sharing.



Yes I'm definitely working my way through them, too.   Keep 'em coming!
They're "Awe-Soooome!" (sung in that Sensei singing voice)

----------


## Bharmo

Another possible question: How to get persistent DCs, things, worlds; Requirements for (or when someone maybe ready to) creating permanent stuff; Or IDK, your thoughts on the topic will be very interesting anyway.

----------


## Sensei

Day 11 - Dedication
Dream Journal

OK, I did Day 11, sorry I forgot to post yesterday.  :tongue2:  I also did something for today with SinisterDezz!

Also, Naiya sent me this awesome picture:

----------


## Bharmo

Wow! A podcast with SinisterDezz about persisten realms? That was quick!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sensei

Mini-sode and Sleep


No time for formatting. Will fix in an hour or so when I put the DJ up. 






> Wow! A podcast with SinisterDezz about persisten realms? That was quick!



That is right. I give you supply as you ask for the demand. Lol.

DJ is here.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Wow! A podcast with SinisterDezz about persisten realms? That was quick!



I guess that was really just a coincidence...
"coincidence"

----------


## FryingMan

> Day 11 - Dedication
> Dream Journal
> 
> OK, I did Day 11, sorry I forgot to post yesterday.  I also did something for today with SinisterDezz!
> http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...am-recall.html
> 
> Also, Naiya sent me this awesome picture:



AHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!   That's got the be the funniest thing I've seen in weeks!

----------


## Sensei

Dream Journals are all up to date now.  :smiley:  If you missed the last one, you can check it now. Here is today's:
Reading... or not...  :Sad: 

Size matters not.

----------


## Bharmo

Good job keeping up with your podcast, and even helping on DV's!
The stuff you brought up on the dedication one is really important, that is a very good episode.
I've downloaded the last two days, but cannot get the "Mini-sode and sleep", I get a 403 or 4xxx error. I've tried several times with several devices and two different Internet connections.
 ::hrm::

----------


## fogelbise

@Sensei - thank you for covering my question on the previous podcast!  :smiley:  You talked about longer dreams in situations where you weren't thinking about how long you've been in...do you have any tricks for fostering the mindset of not worrying/thinking about how long you're in?

@Bharmo - did you try again? It did download and play for me.

----------


## Sensei

> @Sensei - thank you for covering my question on the previous podcast!  You talked about longer dreams in situations where you weren't thinking about how long you've been in...do you have any tricks for fostering the mindset of not worrying/thinking about how long you're in?
> 
> @Bharmo - did you try again? It did download and play for me.



Yes, I can cover that. A little podcast in misdirected thinking might help. 

I fixed the link. Apparently when I changed the link before, it doubled it and so the link was way off

----------


## BrotherGoose

Just stopping by to say that I'm really enjoying these audios. I find your tangents absolutely hilarious. 

Like Bharmo I would be interested in hearing more about creating these persistent items. Not that I'm anywhere near making something like that now but it seems really cool. I'm not completely up to date on them so if you've done that already I apologize. Thanks again!

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I haven't made the thread for your worrying/not worrying yet, but I shall have it for tomorrow. 

It has made all the difference.

No DJ for today. Will cover it tomorrow, a lucidish thing.

----------


## cooleymd

you speak of mental barriers

Lately I have 2 to 3 lucid dreams a week, but also 2 to 3 lucid dreams a day.  How is this possible, I only lucid on weekend and lately it has been 3 on a Sunday, followed by 2 the next Saturday.  I think the reason is because I am able to sleep in on the weekend, but it could just be mental barrier.  I never really try hard enough, not enough RC (I used to do more but less success in past), not enough mediation  / mantra.  Seems like sometimes just in the right zone to hit the wake/sleep boundary.  Even then mostly I am at the end of a cycle.  

I feel focusing on natural strengths and weaknesses of each person is the key tho.  My strengths are things like wake after every cycle automatically, can often detect exit from dream, have time to sleep for lack of other things, often dream of the dead / impossible things.
My weaknesses are don't fall asleep easily, can't clear mind, haven't learned to WILD/DEILD (despite dream exit detection), don't always trigger off even the ridiculous, or even if I have the same potential trigger several times in the night.  Like seeing the same dead person over and over waking up and thinking WTF?

As a result of my strengths/weaknesses I devote like 10 hrs a work night to lucid sleeping but only actually sleep for 5+ hrs.  success total of like 2 lucid dreams on work nights

On weekends Fri/Sat  Sat/Sun, I just keep on sleeping often spend 14 hrs and get up to 10 hrs of sleep, and can now multiple lucid dream tho it is usually the last few cycles, and also still only catch the end of cycles so short lucid dreams. 

I am lucky to have had several 10min+ dreams with good control/lucidity
as well as several few minutes dreams

So for me 2-3 lucid dreams per week (weekend) at the moment with plenty of room for improvement but at least I once per week or per every other week have a lucid of note, where I accomplish things or at least have awesome time not accomplishing things

Can't imagine what it must be like for those with only a few short dreams after eons of trying.  Must take a lot of drive to keep trying.

----------


## Bharmo

I'm up to date now!
I've really enjoy the two episodes on sleep and wbtb, helped me understand some small but important points on night practice, that I've missed. 
And the last episode is is goo: if only I had recognized from the beginning that LDing is more akin to sports or arts, where there is no one way of doing things, but rather different aspects of the discipline that you need to train / practice / exercise if you want to get good at it!
Anyway, sometimes you need to go through all the hassle, so that you yourself see how things actually are.

----------


## fogelbise

> Alright. I haven't made the thread for your worrying/not worrying yet, but I shall have it for tomorrow.



Awwwwwwesome! I actually thought about it in my lucid this morning and just told myself with confidence "I got this" and it went quite well, maybe 10 minutes until it was almost time to get up for the day. I am definitely still interested in your tips though!

Again...listening to these right before sleeping has kept me more consistent with pre-bed intention setting.

----------


## Bharmo

Hey guys! I'm camping on an isolated area for the next 6 days, so will be offline for like a week.
I'll miss Sensei's lessons meanwhile, but I might get a lucidity boost because of the different environment and having more awakenings... Or maybe I'll be more distracted, who knows...  :Cheeky:

----------


## cooleymd

> camping on an isolated area for the next 6 days...might get a lucidity boost



just remember crowds, and buildings will be your new dream signs

anyone who wasn't with you dream sign

anything that isn't around like cars etc dream sign

think this way and you will be able to trigger off most anything.

Then when you get back switch it up.   Dreaming of middle of nowhere... must be a dream!

----------


## Sensei

No Bharmo! I need you!!  :smiley: 

Skipping Rocks

Hope this makes sense.  :tongue2:  Tell me what you think. It might be a two part podcast. 

I have no DJ, my dreams were too boring! I can't suffer you all to go with them.

Does anybody enjoy these youtube videos?

----------


## Bharmo

> No Bharmo! I need you!! 
> 
> Skipping Rocks
> 
> Hope this makes sense.  Tell me what you think. It might be a two part podcast. 
> 
> I have no DJ, my dreams were too boring! I can't suffer you all to go with them.
> 
> Does anybody enjoy these youtube videos?



Sneaked up time to listen to this.
Loved your skipping rocks allegory!
See you all on Monday!

----------


## cooleymd

And then this one guy comes down to the lake side and sees what is going on and the boys/men ask him if he wants to learn how to skip rocks.

But then he begins to shrink and harden and  becomes a levitating rock, and then he glides all over the lake and then finally comes to rest in the center, and then he sinks in.

The boys say that guy was pretty good but now hes gone, he shouldn't have become the rock

And then a voice booms from the lake, I was not the rock I am the lake I was just returning home...

----------


## fogelbise

That "Path" podcast should be required listening for all newbies and is a good reminder for us all! Excellent analogies! It reminded me that I need to stress more often, to anyone I am helping, to find their own path while I'm giving advice.

Regarding worrying/not worrying...I had an LD this morning where I kind of rushed which perhaps led to some visual stability issues but I righted the ship but eventually thought about the time later and woke up...but it is interesting in that it was almost time to get up for the day and perhaps my brain knew that. Related to the Path podcast, I know I should find my own path but would still love to hear your advice.  :smiley: 





> Does anybody enjoy these youtube videos?



Absolutely...With down time I listen to the lyrics looking for dreamy lyrics and check out the visuals as well.

----------


## Patjunfa

I've listened to about half of these now, pretty cool. The audio on LD count is brilliant. I havent found stuff before speaking about the progression in LD'ing, which this covers a bit...if you wanted to say any more about trends youve seen on DV, about how many people actually get deep into Lding, would be interesting. Perhaps youve already said enough. Just, for all the people Ive met with an interest in LD's, none of them seem able to LD at will and sustain them enough to properly explore. For such a fascinating thing it seems only a very small number of people become proficient. Be interesting to do a LD count as a way of evaluating experience. May try n count up myself...look forward to the rest, fair play to ye :-)

----------


## Sensei

Allegory of lucid dreaming rock skipping
The shore = The night
The rock = your sleep
The throw = your technique
The waves = stress, lack of confidence, mental barriers

A couple of Lucids





CooleyMD 
 :tongue2: 

fogelbise!
Thanks! I didn't know how much of what I was wanting to say actually came out coherent.  :smiley:  Glad you liked it so much. The second one is here. Just an analogy to bring together some naturals and non naturals. The first one can work alone, but the second one needs to have the first one. Also, listening back to yesterday's I realize that this can apply to all hobbies, I obviously tailored it to LDing, but a little change can make it fit other things as well.

I just finished the podcast for how to not think about time.  :tongue2:  will be airing tomorrow. 

Glad you like the music! I usually spend time trying to find a good LDing song. I always tell people to "listen to the words" when I show them songs. I am glad that you are unknowingly doing what I want people to do. 
I will put up a long path of things that I have done, might be another multiple part one that I use as a finale. I have noticed that "their own path" is what I see from all career LDers. 

Patjunfa.
Thanks for the feedback! I am glad that you enjoyed that. It seems like the ones I am afraid will be controversial are quite liked.  :tongue2:  I shall try to drop as many truth bombs that I can in the future.  :smiley:  Let me know which ones you like as you go through like you did, doesn't matter how far back they are.

@everyone. My computer has some messed up problems and the site I am using doesn't have a good mobile site. If you want to help me with a small project (should take 5 minutes), let me know and I will PM you the details. You will get tomorrow's podcast before anyone else.  :wink2:

----------


## cooleymd

> listening back to yesterday's I realize that this can apply to all hobbies, I obviously tailored it to LDing, but a little change can make it fit other things as well.



Most hobbies only require money, this one is cheap but I think it requires a bit of luck  :smiley: 

you need more skill and less luck at some point

but at the beginning it is better to have good luck!

----------


## Sensei

> Most hobbies only require money, this one is cheap but I think it requires a bit of luck 
> 
> you need more skill and less luck at some point
> 
> but at the beginning it is better to have good luck!



You need to find better hobbies. Things like drawing are gonna be more like this. I guess this should just be applied to skill hobbies?

----------


## Sensei

How to distract yourself!!!

My Nightly Adventures!!!
2 LDs  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

hmmm... super sick today, so I am taking the day off! 

I still have a Youtube video for you today, no DJ as I didn't have any dreams!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for the distraction podcast and I hope you get well soon!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks fogelbise. I couldn't make a podcast today due to my voice being out still. I should be able to make one tomorrow.  :smiley:  got my DJ done for today, but haven't uploaded it yet. Had a lucid, but it was quite short and strange, already flying,  so I just went with it and had a fun air fight. 

I only have about 10 days left of podcasts. Prolly gonna make a special theme for Christmas and New years.  :smiley:  I already know what to talk about.

----------


## Sensei

I made some podcasts for you! 

The last 2 DJs:
Yesterday
Today

Lucid Inspiration, a lucid dreamer vs someone that lucid dreams

Here is one of the most epic parts in movies of someone becoming what they do. Up there with the matrix and a bunch of fantasy movies as well (Not to mention anime... Bankai!!!!!!!!!!!!!). The best probably being star wars. If you want movies for lucidspirations, you just need to look at any movie you like, but anything with an epic moment or two different reality. 




That movie was freaking epic. As a fan from childhood, it was not a disappointment.

----------


## Sharpshoey

I have been busy for a while and all last week I was sick, so I wasn't able to watch any of these so far. I had been planning on it but then of course all of those other things happened and I forgot about it/couldn't watch it. But now I am back and it seems that I have a lot of catching up to do! Hopefully I'll get up to speed as quick as possible  :smiley: .

----------


## fogelbise

The lucid inspiration podcast surprised me pleasantly. I was thinking it would be about movies or songs that provide inspiration and instead found it going much wider. Let me know if you need help joining files or anything...I am looking forward to the next one!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Glad you enjoyed it. I did the podcast for today and it... sucks! I am going to try and give you guys one early tomorrow morning (to count as today) and another one later in the night. I am sorry for the delay.  :smiley:

----------


## robertcox88

That Robin Williams on the highest fountain of Lucid dreaming  dream journal 10 was hilarious lol

----------


## Bharmo

Hi guys! I'm back, with only one mini-lucid on these pasts days. I forgot to mention that the trip had elements of retreat, and that I was actively involved in the organization, so lots of stress for everything to work out as planned, more than I expected.
Anyway, I listened to the lessons I missed (not the DJs) while unpacking and, wow, they are as good as always!
All this podcast series is really a "must-listen" for anyone starting... maybe not at the very beginning but a little bit more along the way. And I'm convinced that is worth listening several times during one's lucid development, as different stuff will make sense at different stages.
Keep up the good work Sensei!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Sensei

So... Christmas is busy. I have a recording for you.  :smiley:  I will definitely be too busy to do one tomorrow, so ya'll are gonna have to wait until Friday! I am sorry. I kept up with the DJ, but have not formatted it. Nothing extremely interesting has happened, so... I leave it be.

Robert! 
Glad you enjoyed it.  :smiley:  I love my dreams. It is just sad that normally I have to enjoy them alone. 

Bharmo! 
Thanks for liking it so much. I am going to relisten to these and try to make it more of a class type thing so that I can send my pupils here (as they come to me). Might have to redo some of them when I get done.  :smiley: 

REALITY? Check!

----------


## FryingMan

> The reality check is there to slowly and surely change your mind to realizing at all times that there are two different states



Bravo!   I've been looking for a way to say this and you've phrased it perfectly.





> Next up: incubation



Yes, please.....step by step!

----------


## Sensei

I don't have time to get on my comp. Got it in mp3 though. 

Dreancubation

No DJ today. Had a lucid, but other than that. Didn't feel like journalin. Will add a video later prolly.





Original Dream Fuel! Aladin was a freaking LDer.

"No one to tell us 'no', or where to go, or say that we are only dreaming"

----------


## Bharmo

> I don't have time to get on my comp. Got it in mp3 though. 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mglbdr7scd...ation.mp3?dl=0
> 
> No DJ today. Had a lucid, but other than that. Didn't feel like journalin. Will add a video later prolly.



Cool! Downloading!

----------


## Sensei

Today's DJ

Luck! Or Not.

----------


## cooleymd

> Most hobbies only require money, this one is cheap but I think it requires a bit of luck 
> you need more skill and less luck at some point
> but at the beginning it is better to have good luck!



"Most"   and   "cheap"

I was talking about it is better to have luck in the beginning

suppose your first 10 lucid dreams were all possible ways to trigger
like Text RC
clock RC
Impossible Event
Notice Superpower
etc.

and the result of each one was you saying inside your dream "I'm dreaming" and then instantly waking up
you might figure you have great triggering skill 
but with bad luck like that (instantly waking up every time) you'd give up

By good luck I mean getting lucky in your lucid dreams, like one of your first ones lasting 10 minutes or something

at the beginning it is better to be lucky then good

and by cheap I didn't mean free, I just spent 10 bucks on 5HTP  :smiley: 
and 20 bucks on Melatonin  :smiley: 

oh and btw I am immune to headaches  :smiley:  

why don't you use a vibrating alarm, instead of audible one every minute? I plan to buy a vibrating watch and wear it on my leg set for every 5 minutes then wear it there for like 4 days (days only) to get used to it until I hardly notice it, but reality check or at least say in my mind something dream related.  Then begin wearing it only in bed still set to go off every 5 minutes and see If I can a) fall asleep  b) stay asleep c) notice anything in dream d) trigger and if I can then e) use it to determine dream time.  So if it went off and then I was still lucid the second time it went off and then woke up a bit latter and looked at time and it was 2 minutes until it went off again I would know I had been lucid for 8 minutes and such

of course most of my LD are crap because they come at the end of cycles, but some are good, I was lucky to have dreams I could learn from early.  With the watch I would have a chance to trigger early and then I would have longer better lucids  :smiley:  
I learned tons from non lucid dreams too of course like one where I was trying to hide in the dark by turning off the light, unscrewing light when it came back on, what I was learning was to believe that it was possible to survive the void, because even after I unscrewed it, eventually someone came by with a light and sight returned, when I woke up I realized that dreams don't like darkness, and won't allow infinite void.  This led to my first epic lucid dream where I was doing awesome, and then survived the void then did even more awesome  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Haha. I actually did not mean that as a response to your post about luck! Lol. I forgot that you had said this. :3

I spend zero money on LDing, especially since I think that most of those supplements are not helping much. 

LDs don't come from crazy things happening in your dreams, it comes from your state awareness and general awareness being high. Crazy things always happen in dreams, but if you don't have recall, you won't remember it, and if you aren't aware of the states, you won't know what it is you are looking for with all the awareness.

As zoth said in a recent thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2140198
It is almost impossible to pinpoint exactly what mechanism got you lucid. 

Just because text RC is the one that you used it doesn't mean that you "got lucid because you used a text RC" odds are that you became lucid and did the text RC to double check. 

My previous phone couldn't do a silent alarm. I can do one know though. I don't know if it was the sound making me have a headache. 

The lucids start coming earlier and earlier in your dreams the more and more aware you get (Of both kinds). Keep working hard and get some more experience under your belt!

Also, I had no luck in the beginning. I had zero LDs for my first month and a half.  :tongue2:  it is better to work hard and depend on yourself rather than wait around for luck to swing your way.

----------


## cooleymd

> I think that most of those supplements are not helping much. 
> 
> LDs don't come from crazy things happening in your dreams...
> 
> My previous phone couldn't do a silent alarm. I can do one know though. I don't know if it was the sound making me have a headache.



With high Melatonin I actually begin to have full blown hallucinations even while knowing I am awake
I had many tonight some were of dream like quality and had plots and everything (but I didn't notice any sound, only the white noise I am listening too (rain))
I never have anything like this without the Melatonin, just like maybe flashing light or shapes in the darkness

One of the hallucinations was so sharp and a bit disturbing a landscape of fire and such that I opened my eyes to get rid of it and let a different one come. 

When ever I am at this point I almost always have a lucid so it gives me vividness and also triggering
B6 does help with recall but so does knowing you just woke up
and taking the Melatonin at high dose, makes my eyes flash like mad upon dream exit

before the supplements I Lucid 1/mo or so first 3 months
once began melatonin more like 2/week  :smiley:  (only on weekends tho)

I have never triggered off of text myself, and only once off of a clock (just the other day tho), in that one it wasn't stable, and I convinced myself that if I stopped rubbing my hands I would lose the dreamscape, I rubbed and rubbed the whole time, whilst attempting to escape staircases that were earth bending into like hamster wheels, Finally when I thought I was stable I tried to do a behind my back DC summon (the goal I had chosen (my mind was remarkably clear) and them moment my hands parted the world was lost  :smiley:  he he  :wink2: 

I trigger off various things, but impossible events are a trigger for some.

my dream recall is often good enough (with some prompting) to recall 4 to 5 different segments of dreams and yes I then remember the crazy transitions, I was just on a bus, and then on a couch for instance woke up eyes flashing had to recall the segments

The watch I want to get is specifically designed to help kids and old people remember things, it is a reminder watch
I saw a several years old thread on here by people who used one (older version) for one it wasn't strong enough, the other it woke them)

This cycle will be my last chance this morning to see what 80Mg melatonin (w/80Mg B6 built in) and 75Mg of DHEA over the last four and a half hours (preceeded by 200mg of 5HTP) can do.  about 12 dream segments so far but no lucids  :smiley:   off I go

----------


## fogelbise

I continue to enjoy these! I hope these aren't coming to an end anytime too soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Today:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t7utl6oh2o...om%29.mp3?dl=0

Dj
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wuoepz2bp...om%29.mp3?dl=0

----------


## fogelbise

I like the addition of a summary at the end of the last podcast. On creativity, I am convinced it can be trained and that lucid dreaming helps improve it.

There is a great 3 part series that aired on Science Channel called Hack My Brain (full episodes on YouTube also) where the guy shows great improvements in creativity among other things. Interview regarding:

http://youtu.be/QqkEsiy4XEY

----------


## Sensei

Here is the second to last one:
WBTB... More like a boss than before

Sorry about the delay.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

The Last?


I actually have two things I want to announce! 

*ONE!*
I actually have one more podcast. It is different than the rest since I am not gonna be giving you any ideas on how to LD.

*TWO!!!!*
I am starting up a new group of podcasts. I will still answer questions in podcast form if anyone asks, I just don't think I can keep popping them out like this. The topics I picked were pretty broad. In order to get some more detail I need questions. The new podcast will be in a different thread, but it will be ongoing and take a better place of my DJ. It is a DJ/type learning ordeal that should be really fun. 


Ok, so this last song is a bit overboard! Enjoy the album. It is one of my favorite CDs. I recommend spending a 30 minute meditating session, listening to this and thinking of the words.

----------


## fogelbise

This is great news! I'm happy to hear that you will be doing more podcasts. I have those last two in my "bank."

That broken bride album is quite interesting and some good rock riffs that I quite enjoyed. I wonder where the writer came up with that story! I listened to it while I was doing some other stuff and then did close my eyes and kind of meditated for the final eight minutes or so. I may have never heard that if you hadn't posted it!

----------


## Bharmo

Hi guys! I know I've fallen a bit off the wagon, but got stuff going on in "real life" and I'm spending *very* little time online lately.
Anyways, I've listened to all episodes so far (well, at least all the "lesson" episodes, and maybe only half of the DJs) and I keep learning a lot, so thank you very much Sensei for all your time and effort. I'm looking forward for the grand finale, and to the new format as well, I'll see if I can come up with some good questions.

EDIT: This is what I've downloaded so far, just in case it helps someone. I've fudged the last two podcasts' days.
SenseisLucidLiving.png

----------


## Sensei

How about a new podcast?

Time for a new podcast. Let me know what ya'll think.   ::D: 

As far as lucid inspirational YouTube videos, here is one that has been inspiration to me, and given me some awesome lucid dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kookie

*INCREDIBLY DEEP GASP*
HYPE.  HAPPINESS.
I will listen promptly.  Looking forward to it.   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## fogelbise

> How about a new podcast?
> 
> Time for a new podcast. Let me know what ya'll think.



Yay! I started listening to it but then I remembered how much pre-bed inspiration I get from listening to these right before going to bed, so I am saving the rest of it. Thank you Sensei! Everyone should check these out!

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome Sensei! I loved the audio! It is definitely recommended listening and I will definitely listen to it more than once.

Would love to hear more whenever you find the time!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks fogelbise.  :smiley:  glad you liked it. It makes it easier to make things when people appreciate it.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

I think a lot of members don't know about this great section of the site! Maybe put a link in your signature and I will continue to point people this way when I see a connectionif I can get on here more often. Just been super busy. Thank you again Sensei!  :smiley:  

PS: I will put a link in my sig...

----------


## Patjunfa

Hiya

It'd be interesting to hear how your own lucid dream experience developed if you ever wanted to talk about that. How long it took you to get lucid, then getting lucid regularly, stabalising, fun experiements etc. I know you share some of your experiences in your talks. I'd just be curious how long it it took you to become proficient and what were fetures of this progression...I know everyones path is different but be interesting none the less

----------


## Sensei

> Hiya
> 
> It'd be interesting to hear how your own lucid dream experience developed if you ever wanted to talk about that. How long it took you to get lucid, then getting lucid regularly, stabalising, fun experiements etc. I know you share some of your experiences in your talks. I'd just be curious how long it it took you to become proficient and what were fetures of this progression...I know everyones path is different but be interesting none the less



I'll link to it if I can find it, if not, then I will make an audio about it. Thanks for the suggestion.  :smiley: 

@fogelbise
I'll put a link in for the audio forum. It doesn't help much though if I don't post very much.

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...e-told-me.html

Here is a thread for beginners, I put it in a new thread because I am planning on redirecting a lot of beginners to it. Let me know what you think there or here.

----------


## Ginsan

You mentioned The inheritence cycle and the magic in it. A friend recommended me to read Eragon but I am currently reading Legends of the Dragonrealm (I'm at the fifth book) and it is full of magic. It's good that you mentioned it because I could probably use things from the book to use magic.

----------


## Sensei

Yes. Really interesting magic system in it. I am waiting to develop a set magic system until I create a dream world. Then everyone will have to use that system. As it stands, zodra is an "anything goes system. So I am not quite able to have decent battles unless I nurf myself.

----------


## Patience108

Thanks for making the audios Sensei - they are great - hearing you/LD'er  actualy speaking about your own experience is really helpful  :;-):

----------


## Sensei

am I crazy?

Thoughts, comments, snide remarks?

----------


## robertcox88

> am I crazy?
> 
> Thoughts, comments, snide remarks?



Interesting idea but no I don't believe that's the case at least for me. The fact that people have dissociative disorders though like you describe naturally though just goes show how different each persons brain and perception can be. I think it's as simple as being in a state of
Consciousness that you aren't normally in not share with anyone else so knowing what the rules are is and what's possible nobody knows. Of course there are certain things that most people seem to experience in similar ways, but the potential of
that state of consciousness is unknown.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for the new audio Sensei! I could see this being the case. I have had many examples of places that I was convinced I had been before but couldn't quite place them, along with a few examples of ones that I am sure are from prior dreams.

----------


## Patience108

Sensei, Am I crazy  ::D:  is a great listen and yes food for thought deffinatelly to do with the different worlds we create in our waking and sleeping realities - when one starts thinking about it starts to get simply massive the amount of worlds we could create - probly limitless considering our multitude of reference points available at any given time or place...

I am REALY interested to hear more about starting out with improving my awareness of dream state and developing a RC that is constantly going on for me - could you say more abut these? From a beginners prospective of getting it and working with it - thanks a million

My mantra is - I know I'm dreaming- and I have started doing this in an incubation like way a lot throughout the day -  as I think you have done - do you visualise anything with it and how do you incorperated your continual RC into your life?

----------


## Sensei

Renamed and listed here.

Dream Feelings
Lucid Beginnings
Lucid dream count!
Teleporting!!!
Universe Control
Bypassing Failures/mainly walk control
 Beginner goals vs later goals
Meditiation and Meditation Control
Stabilization and You!
 Dedication
A little on dilation, mainly sleep schedule
Micro-WBTB
Pioneering, finding your own path
Skipping Rocks pt 1
Skipping Rocks pt 2
Distractions!
Lucid Inspiration, a lucid dreamer vs someone that lucid dreams
Reality Check!
Dream incubation
Lucid Luck.
5 habits of successful Lucid Dreamers
WBTB... More like a boss than before
Wrap up type thing I think... hahaha. Seems to be a FAQ or something.  :tongue2: 
food for thought

----------


## surealization

Just wanted to thank you for the time and effort put into these Sensei! It's awesome to be able to learn about LD while doing other things. Spent most of my time listening to these while drawing  ::D:

----------

